

Wal-Mart Participates in "See Something, Say Something" Campaign - dustyreagan
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40552073/ns/us_news-security/

======
stevewilber
_A short video featuring Napolitano will appear on TV screens at select
checkout lanes, asking Wal-Mart shoppers to contact local law enforcement to
report suspicious activity.

"If you see something suspicious in the parking lot or in the store, say
something immediately," Napolitano said in the video. "Report suspicious
activity to your local police or sheriff. If you need help ask a Wal-Mart
manager for assistance."_

Videos of govt officials educating me as I move through the check out line?
This is incredibly creepy.

------
cafard
Do violations of wage and hour laws count?

------
ilkhd2
Interesting to know how fruitful these measures are. They are not cheap, but
if they do not bring justifiable change in security - that is another way to
distract people from real problems.

